# Dell Bluetooth Keyboard and Mouse



## marrmoo (Jul 24, 2003)

Todays deal of the day has the keyboard and mouse combo for $59.
Can anyone tell me if it will work with my intel mini or intel iMac?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

We will match that with an Apple BT KB and mouse Have some OEM kits to move - going out in the flyer.
Dell likely to work - ours for sure


----------



## Suite Edit (Dec 17, 2003)

MacDoc , is that the with the 1 button Apple BT mouse or the 2 button scrolling?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

1 button - we've just got too many ( came from a weird deal ) and we trickle them out but I'd like to move a few.

Spread the word


----------



## Suite Edit (Dec 17, 2003)

Damn... I'd go for that if it were 2 buttons. I'll let my recents switchers know


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

actually I might have one orphan MM BT about - but not at that price - email me


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Bluetooth to bluetooth, it likely works.

Unfortunately, it's difficult to know who makes the Dell mouse and keyboard, then you could just check here:

http://www.apple.com/macosx/upgrade/input.html


----------



## marrmoo (Jul 24, 2003)

HowEver said:


> Bluetooth to bluetooth, it likely works.
> 
> Unfortunately, it's difficult to know who makes the Dell mouse and keyboard, then you could just check here:
> 
> http://www.apple.com/macosx/upgrade/input.html


Thanks.
I took the safer route and took advantage of Macdoc's offer.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Bluetooth to bluetooth, it likely works.
> 
> Unfortunately, it's difficult to know who makes the Dell mouse and keyboard, then you could just check here:
> 
> http://www.apple.com/macosx/upgrade/input.html


No, not true.

I tried the Logitech Bluetooth/Mouse combination. The mouse would work fine and be recognized, but the keyboard would not unless I used the USB dongle which I had thought only turned the machine you were using this on into a bluetooth device.

Follow-up with Logitech, not supported on the Mac platform.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

So if you used the bluetooth dongle it worked? What was the problem then?



Oakbridge said:


> No, not true.
> 
> I tried the Logitech Bluetooth/Mouse combination. The mouse would work fine and be recognized, but the keyboard would not unless I used the USB dongle which I had thought only turned the machine you were using this on into a bluetooth device.
> 
> Follow-up with Logitech, not supported on the Mac platform.


----------



## DoNotPokeTheScreen (Jun 9, 2005)

Only if I lived in or near Missisauga I would buy a set right now... I just spilt a cup of tea on my wired keyboard a couple of nights ago :/



MacDoc said:


> 1 button - we've just got too many ( came from a weird deal ) and we trickle them out but I'd like to move a few.
> 
> Spread the word


----------



## marrmoo (Jul 24, 2003)

DoNotPokeTheScreen said:


> Only if I lived in or near Missisauga I would buy a set right now... I just spilt a cup of tea on my wired keyboard a couple of nights ago :/


Get Macdoc to ship it to you.


----------

